# Grub

## Starinthe

Salve ragazzi,

   aono riuscito a salvare i dati dal mio HD per un problema alla tabella delle partizioni... Ora ho la partizione windows ma come boot loader ancora il grub. Come faccio e aliminare il grub o ancora meglio fargli caricare windows?

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> o ancora meglio fargli caricare windows?
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2_pre4

quando parte grub, premi il tasto e e modifica opportunamente le istruzioni di boot.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oppure metti il cd di win entri nella console di ripristino e poi digiti fixmbr. Ovviamente facendo questo elimini grub/lilo dal mbr e metti il loader di windows

----------

## Starinthe

Ho messo il cd di windows XP Professional solo che una volta battuto INVIO rimane tutto nero...   :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Ho messo il cd di windows XP Professional solo che una volta battuto INVIO rimane tutto nero...  

 

Ho riscontrato lo stesso problema, purtroppo pare che il cd di installazione di Windows XP sia abbastanza rognosetto: ho visto che se sullo stesso disco dove è presente la partizione Windows ci sono anche delle partizioni "non-Windows" (es. partizioni reiserfs usate su Linux o partizione del tipo "RAID autodetect") il programma d'installazione di Windows va in crisi.

Per me la soluzione migliore è smanettare con GRUB  :Cool: 

----------

## djinnZ

capita se una delle partizioni pur essendo marcata per un fs differente contiene il filesystem ntfs o è danneggiata perchè l'inizio della partizione è stato spostato.

In genere se ripartiziono devo sempre passare per linux ed azzerare l'area di inizializzazione di tutte partizioni che ho creato per far funzionare il cd di installazione.

Prova se funziona in modalità manuale tra l'altro, non devi accedere all'installer ma solo alla shell di ripristino.

Mi pare di aver capito che tu avevi due partizioni sole. Possibile che il programma di recupero abbia sbagliato a determinare il settore d'inizio di una delle due.

Per la prima partizione ti basta verificare che inizi al primo settore del disco per la seconda prova a marcarla nascosta (tipo 17 in lilo) e riavviare.

----------

## Starinthe

Un ragazzo, gentilissimo, del forum mi ha fatto scaricare sysrescuecd grazie al quale sono riuscito a recuperare le partizioni infatti dal tool testdisk riesco a vedere i files dentro la partizione con i miei files importantissimi  :Sad: 

Il problema è che se monto la stessa partizione su linux la vedo vuota! Riesco a montare solo la partizione che mi ha fatto la HP per il ripristino del sistema...

Non so proprio come muovermi :\

----------

## djinnZ

Ma che razza di driver ntfs stai usando? Mica quello del kernel o ntfs-ng?! Quella di ripristino in genere è una fat32.

----------

## Scen

Ehm.. ormai qui non siamo più in ambito Gentoo (anzi, tra poco non siamo più nemmeno in ambito Linux  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Penso che sia più giusto spostare la discussione nella sottosezione appropriata.

@Mods: forza, al lavoro!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Starinthe wrote:*   

> Un ragazzo, gentilissimo, del forum mi ha fatto scaricare sysrescuecd

 

cioè questo?

in tal caso, discordo con Scen che paventa l'uscita dall'ambito linux.

a questo punto, senza toccare nulla, io copierei i file importantissimi su un disposistivo usb esterno (sono importantissimi, quindi te lo compri.)

poi riformatterei totalmente l'hd interno (prima fra tutte la cosa HP che porta rogna) e rientrerei trionfalmente in tema con una reinstallazione gentoo.

 :Smile: 

----------

